
MGM Could Replace Many Employees with Robots - bloatedgut
https://www.vegasslotsonline.com/news/2019/03/07/mgm-could-replace-many-employees-with-robots/
======
bloatedgut
Thoughts on the future of customer service being run by robots? What impact
will it have on the experience of a service being carried out with human
interaction?

~~~
morkfromork
I stayed at one of their Vegas hotels 4 months ago. Their self check-in kiosks
were unusable and I has to stand in line with other humans.

